# Can I apply for EU Blue card while on deputation to Germany



## utopian

Hi

I will be travelling to germany (on deputation) in Jan 2015 on a work permit , which is valid for 1 year. can I still apply for EU Blue card?

Additional Info : I'm having over 10 years of experience and working for an Indian MNC and I have completed German language B1 level.


Many Thanks


----------



## beppi

As far as I know, you can only have one valid visa at a time.
Thus while you already have a work permit, no JSV will be given (you don't need one!).


----------



## ALKB

utopian said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be travelling to germany (on deputation) in Jan 2015 on a work permit , which is valid for 1 year. can I still apply for EU Blue card?
> 
> Additional Info : I'm having over 10 years of experience and working for an Indian MNC and I have completed German language B1 level.
> 
> 
> Many Thanks


If you find an employer in Germany who offers you a job that satisfies the Blue Card requirements and is willing to sponsor you, you can change visas.


----------



## utopian

@beppi and @ALKB : Thanks for your reply

I spoke to German consulate and they referred me to this document

bmi.bund.de/SharedDocs/Downloads/DE/Themen/MigrationIntegration/Auslaender/hochqualifiziertenrichtlinie.pdf?__blob=publicationFile

In page 4 there is a mention of 

“ Auch auf die Fälle der Entsendung und des Personalaustausches finden die Regelungen keine Anwendung”.

Your Foreigners Office will examine whether you are a dispatched employee. In this case, you cannot apply for an EU Blue Card.

So, people travelling on deputation to Germany cannot apply for Blue Card.


----------



## ALKB

utopian said:


> @beppi and @ALKB : Thanks for your reply
> 
> I spoke to German consulate and they referred me to this document
> 
> bmi.bund.de/SharedDocs/Downloads/DE/Themen/MigrationIntegration/Auslaender/hochqualifiziertenrichtlinie.pdf?__blob=publicationFile
> 
> In page 4 there is a mention of
> 
> “ Auch auf die Fälle der Entsendung und des Personalaustausches finden die Regelungen keine Anwendung”.
> 
> Your Foreigners Office will examine whether you are a dispatched employee. In this case, you cannot apply for an EU Blue Card.
> 
> So, people travelling on deputation to Germany cannot apply for Blue Card.


As I said, you would have to find a new employer in Germany who would be willing to sponsor you in a job that meets the requirements.

You cannot stay employed in India and apply for a BlueCard. I thought you meant that you want to change your employer and thus your work permit.


----------

